# Chi size



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

How much does everyone's chi(s) weigh? I know the show standard is 6lbs. and under, but I just want to see how everyone's compare in weight and size.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Well mine are all 5 1/2 pounds and under!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jack is roughly 5, Ollie is 3 x


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

George is 4lbs, almost 2 years. Arlee is 3.5lb and 8 months. I think she is almost at her adult weight because she hasn't gained in the past 2 months. I hope she will fill out a little more after her first heat. We call her skinny mini. Chloe is 8.5 lbs and 3 years but she is not AKC, she was a rescue. Pearl is charting to 4lb but we'll see.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twiglet is 5lbs and 3 1/2 years old and Bentley just under 4lbs and 8 months old


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Kozanna weighs six pounds and she's two years old. The vet said she doesn't need to gain any more weight.


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Chewy is a little over 8 weeks old and weighs 1 lb. 10.8 ounces


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Biggles is 12 weeks and is around 4lb 8oz!! he wants to be a great dane when he grows up!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is 4 pounds at a little over 8 months.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky is slightly bigger than breed standard, he is 7lbs and is 1 yr old!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico is 10 month well be 11 month on 1 june. His 4.17 lbs but his still growing. The doctor said that his a late bloomer. lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

biggles said:


> Biggles is 12 weeks and is around 4lb 8oz!! he wants to be a great dane when he grows up!


 I love the name Biggles.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Michelle!!

It suits him - he's a real character. Our last dog was Ringo. We are going to get another little brother for Biggles so will have to come up with a name for him. Watch this space!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Pedro is around 7 pounds....sometimes gets to 7 and a half pounds. Max is a mix of chihuahua and corgi (or some type of short, squat dog), and he is really overweight, so we won't embarrass ourselves with how much he weighs!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - he looks like he cares!!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy will be 2 yrs next month and weighs 6 1/2 lbs. and Lulubelle is 11 months and weighs 5 1/2 lbs. Dazy has settled into a permanent 6 pounder and Lulubelle looks like she will be the same as an adult.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Jaelyn weighs 3 1/2 lbs and just turned 4 years old. Our foster chi, Oliver, I'm not sure exactly how much he weighs yet but comparing him to Jaelyn he's not much bigger than her. Longer and taller by an inch or two, but their tummy measurements are the same. So I'm guessing he weighs about 5 lbs.

Edit: I recently took Jaelyn to the vet and she's gained weight since I switched her to dry food. So I'm switching her to a lower amount of dry food and mixing in her wet food.  But for now her weight is 5 1/2 lbs. Our foster chi, Oliver, weighs 6 1/2 lbs and our newest little muffin, Jaeran, weighs 5 1/2 lbs and is three years old.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

biggles said:


> Thanks Michelle!!
> 
> It suits him - he's a real character. Our last dog was Ringo. We are going to get another little brother for Biggles so will have to come up with a name for him. Watch this space!!


 What about "Bingo" and Biggles


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh I know that sounds perfect- but Ringo's full name was Ringo Bingo - we only lost him a month ago - and we are still very sad, he was adorable, but he lived a full life. Such a shame that dogs have such little lives.


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses. I have seen chi's at dog events that are no bigger then a small kitten. I am always curious if they are full grown or just tiny. Guess I should ask next time.


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

nacho is 8 months and 4 pounds while cheeto is 14 weeks and 2.5 pounds


----------



## sally123 (May 26, 2009)

Mine is about four and a half pounds fully grown. A little on the small side I guess.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

biggles said:


> Oh I know that sounds perfect- but Ringo's full name was Ringo Bingo - we only lost him a month ago - and we are still very sad, he was adorable, but he lived a full life. Such a shame that dogs have such little lives.


 Oh no you will have to pick another name,sorry for your loss,yes it's very sad when they go.I'm sure people on here will come up with some great names when you get your baby.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Kirby is 4 years and 6lbs, Chewy is 3 years and 5lbs, Zero is a year in Aug and 10lbs, Honda is a year in Oct and 4lbs and Kisses is a year in Dec and 4 1/2lbs.


----------



## kalena25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Bailey weighs 8 lbs!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Holly is 2 1/2 years old and weighs 5.7 pounds


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

honey is 7 months and weighs 5lbs
zac is 8 months and weighs 5 1/2 lbs


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Chopper (2 years) is around 4.75-5 pounds if I had to guess, no more than 5 but no less than 4.5. He went on a diet when he hit the 5 pound mark as his frame is very small and he has bad leg joints so want to keep him nice and fit as to not cause him any problems. 

Ryleigh is about 4.5 I think. She was 4.25 on last weigh in but she was still growing, she is just shy of 10 months.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Gucci was 2.0 Kilos last week when her old owner took her to the vet for and got her weighed, I think that is about 4.4 pounds if I remember rightly. Oh and she is 9 month old


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Lady-5.5 to 6lbs(11 yrs); Emmy-3.5-4lbs(5 yrs); Sassy 9.5lbs(6 yrs) and dropping; Abby 2.5lbs(3 yrs); and Zoe 3.0-3.5lbs(2 yrs).


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is a thread that has pictures as well as heights and weights to give you an idea of the variation in Chi sizes as well as how pictures can play tricks on your eyes.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39008&highlight=size+comparison+thread


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey goes between 3.6 and 4 lbs at the vet. She was 1 on Feb 27th, alittle on the thin side but I,m working on that.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Correction on my earlier post:

I took Oliver to my vets on Tuesday to weigh him so I knew how much he weighed for his bio for the rescue site. He weighs 6 1/2 lbs.

I figured I'd take Jaelyn too. But oh my gosh!! That little stinker gained 2 lbs on the dry food I had her on. Needless to say we're back to the canned.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

biggles said:


> Biggles is 12 weeks and is around 4lb 8oz!! he wants to be a great dane when he grows up!


That's hilarious!!! Just bigger boned. A plus size model.


Jesslan said:


> Correction on my earlier post:
> 
> I took Oliver to my vets on Tuesday to weigh him so I knew how much he weighed for his bio for the rescue site. He weighs 6 1/2 lbs.
> 
> I figured I'd take Jaelyn too. But oh my gosh!! That little stinker gained 2 lbs on the dry food I had her on. Needless to say we're back to the canned.


I thought they gained on canned food, not dry. Shows you how much I know. She went on a bender. She's soooo cute.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro is 5 months and 5.8lbs


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Coco is 2 and weighs 4 - 4-1/2 lbs.
Chloe is almost 5 months and weighs 2 lbs.
Lily is 3 months and weighs 1.8 lbs.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie is 18 mo. and weighs 7 lbs.
Ben is 10 mo. and weighs 7.75 lbs. (pudge)


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Let's see, my Faith is about 7 lbs at 4 years old.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> I thought they gained on canned food, not dry. Shows you how much I know. She went on a bender. She's soooo cute.


Thank you!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Mia is just under 6 lbs but she looks less because she's so long and lean with long legs. 
Carl is 15 lbs but he's a mix


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

Max is 17 months and weighs 5lbs
Milo is 4 months and weighs 3.4lbs
I think Milo will be bigger than max, he eats like a pig! and max is a picky eater. but we will see!


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

My new baby girl hasn't been weighed yet but I'm guessing she's 4lbs or under at 2 1/2 years old. She's very tiny. She's at the vets tomorrow for a general health check so I'll let you know the "official" weight after that


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Fern has now been weighed and she is just under 5lbs. Bigger than I thought actually but she is my first Chi so looks tiny anyway, especially compared to Dougal my Bichon Frise


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

FernChi4Me said:


> Fern has now been weighed and she is just under 5lbs. Bigger than I thought actually but she is my first Chi so looks tiny anyway, especially compared to Dougal my Bichon Frise


Your 5 lb. Fern is tiny. And precious too.  Just goes to show how wee a 5 lb. Chi is.


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

TLI said:


> Your 5 lb. Fern is tiny. And precious too.  Just goes to show how wee a 5 lb. Chi is.


Doesn't it just! I've just been searching some old 'Chi size' threads and it totally amazes me that some of you have Chi's that are 3lbs (some under) fully grown  It's amazing! I often feel like I could break little Fern when I pick her up sometimes because she's so tiny.... so heck knows what it would be like with a 3lb Chi lol. 
They really are tiny dogs with huge personalities 

Thanks for the lovely comment too


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Mia weighs a little around 3.7lbs. and she is four months old.


----------



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Olive is 4 pounds right now, the vet said she might be 5 pounds at the most


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

~Olive~ said:


> Olive is 4 pounds right now, the vet said she might be 5 pounds at the most


He might be more than 5 lbs since he's only 4 months right now....I'm not sure when they will stop growing though...


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Venus is about 10 months old, and weighs 13 lbs. I'm starting to think she may have some terrier in her. She looks chi, but she's just so tall and very muscular.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting how different they all are!
Pebbles is 11 months and is 5.5 lbs (2.5 kg) she's been the same since 8 months old so i think that's as big as she's going to get. I'll continue feeding her the same amount of calories so she doesn't gain. The vet is worried about her knees if she gains weight.

Shadow is 10 months and 6.5 lbs (2.95 kg) she's been the same since about 8 months old but the vet is worried about her knees with her weight. She's bigger boned and taller then Pebbles but looks skinnier. I'll keep her at this weight or might even try getting her to 6lbs.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Ollie is just over a year and weighed 5.8lb last time I checked, but that was quite awhile ago and right in the middle of a really cold spell, so he was eating a lot and not really getting his usual exercise. I'll have to get him weighed again soon!


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

9.1 lbs last time i checked


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I weighed all mine in March.

Willow is 1 1/2 yrs old and weighs 2 lbs 8 oz.
Sassie is 1 yr old and weighs 4 lbs 5 oz.
Aries was 9 months and weighed 4 lbs 2 oz.


----------



## MelanieE (Jan 8, 2009)

Charlie is 7 months old and is 7.7ibs, so he is a big boy.


----------



## Edwardsmum (May 3, 2009)

Edwward is 5.3lb!!!!!!!!! and he is only 15 weeks gonna be a big boy


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Boo is a healthy six pounds exactly. 

Tilly is a delicate boned two pounds. I try to pack on the weight, but it just doesn't happen as she's a finicky eater and doesn't have a big appetite.

Pearl, unfortunately, doesn't have that same problem. I think she would eat herself to death if I let her. She's a very healthy 3.2 pounds, but she should really be more around 3 lbs. or slightly ligher. She's got a small double chin, and I have to press down a bit to find her ribs. I'm hoping some of that is retained puppy fat though, and that she works it off playing. Though even in that, she's a mite lazy. When we go on walks, she'll often walk a bit ahead then sit down and wait for us to catch up...just so she can sit. If she and Tilly are playing and there's a slight pause...she sits. Even if it's for a second, she'll always find time to sit. And it's not a dog sit either. She sits with her legs out in front of her. LOL


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

mine vary between 3.5lb up to 6lb. (their weigh don't fluctuate that much - just too lazy to list them all)


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Edwardsmum said:


> Edwward is 5.3lb!!!!!!!!! and he is only 15 weeks gonna be a big boy


yes he is LOL, bless him.


----------

